# Wine stopper display



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I had to make a wine stopper display rack for a gentleman to give as birthday gift. He had seen my display at the craft center and wanted me to make something. I wanted to do something different and completely turned so I came up with this. I glued together 2 walnut platter blanks that I had laying around. I had to flatten the face which is where the scraper discussion started. 
I turned 2 rings on one side and parted about half way through. Turned a rebate for my chuck and flipped the assembly over. Then I turned the same 2 rings on the other side and finished parting them off one at a time. 
Then I mounted the rings in my Jumbo jaws and cleaned up the inside which was the parting cut. 
Cut them apart on the bandsaw and rounded some edges on the disc sander. Drilled all the holes which was a challenge. Because of the tapered shape I had to drill from the inside of the circle. That meant the drill would probably tear out wood on exit. 
The top isn't completely flat so I cut out a scrap of plywood to roughly match the shape of the arc. I filled this arc with body putty and then coated the walnut with wax. When the putty started to set up and get thick I pressed the walnut into the scrap wood with the putty in it and let it harden more. This gave me an exact copy of the face of my walnut pieces so I could drill through and the exit hole would be supported and not tearout. Well it did on a couple anyway but minor enough that I could carve them out after I routed the top of the holes. 
The pieces are held together by short pieces of Drill rod that are epoxied into the outside holes. This thing will fold up for storage since the middle ring doesn't have any epoxy.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

John, very nice piece. I like the way you allow this to fold up. The recipient should be very happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That's slick, John. Very nice.


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

That is really cool. Nice design.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

This is a great display rack -- and thank you for the tutorial in how you made it :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Very cool, two thumbs up..

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Brilliant!:thumbsup:

I'm always impressed by your ingenuity!:yes:

p


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

can you post a photo of it folded up??


----------



## shopstorm (Mar 22, 2014)

*Very nice set!*

Great work...very nice.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I wrote an article about half circle candle holders for American Woodturner. It started because the editor saw this wine stopper display and asked if I'd write an article about it. The article took a different direction but still uses the half circle technique and has some good info on how to turn the sides of the circles. I beleive the article will be in the August issue.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That is genius and creative. But I'd like to see how you fold it up.


----------



## GWalker (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd be very interested in ordering a display like this from you. Is that possible? My email is [email protected]


----------

